# Bull Down



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well after hunting hard for nearly a week now, and being in the cold, it finally all paid off. I spotted this herd moving and I was able to get in front of them. I did a little cow call and surprisingly this bull bugled right back at me and he was close. I was able to sneak in on him herding his cows, and take a 50 yard shot. Thanks to my dad and Bowdacious for coming to my aide of getting him out.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great Bull, congrats!!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice bull. Unit?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Any bull elk, muzzleloader. Just an OTC tag


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

that bull looks pissed off that you shot him.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What a nice OTC bull, congrats.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Dude that is SWEET!! Congrats!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome bull! Congrats.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! I'd take a bull like that in a minute! Heading out today for my LE Late San Juan hunt!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on a fine trophy!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That is BY FAR the best Utah "any bull OTC" bull I've seen this year!

Nice work.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great bull! and especially for an OTC tag. Congratulations!!!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## 525xcw (Sep 29, 2013)

Great looking Bull!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> That is BY FAR the best Utah "any bull OTC" bull I've seen this year!
> 
> Nice work.


What about Ridgies?------SS


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bull G! Well done..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Taking any bull at all is awesome on a Utah general season bull elk hunt. But taking a bull like that! That's even that much better! Congratulations on a great bull.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Congrats! I'd take a bull like that in a minute! Heading out today for my LE Late San Juan hunt!


 Go get 'em bears butt!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great bull!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> What about Ridgies?------SS


 Thanks for remembering me SS but I have to agree with Goffey. Too bad that bull broke off that inline point on his right side. 
Great looking bull.
Also, I saw several nice 300+ bulls coming out of the Beaver and Oak Creek units when I was heading home with mine. Those two units got hammered this year.


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Congrats. Nice trophy!


----------

